# "Semi-Kitless"



## jeweler53 (May 16, 2012)

I want to make a fountain pen that is closed at both ends and looks like the "kitless" variety. However, I want to "cheat".

Is there a combination of a tube, coupler and front section (hope that is the correct term) that can be used and is readily available? I am hoping that the coupler is mostly or wholly inside the tube and that the nib is either higher end or replaceable with a high end nib. 

If there is, I can buy only one set of tap and die for the cap and body sections.

Thanks.

(If you have such a set for sale please PM me.)

Dick


----------



## LL Woodworks (May 16, 2012)

Beartooth woods carries couplers and tubes for the Churchhill and El Grande that may suit your need.
Bear Tooth Woods - Other Pen Parts


----------

